# Sheepshead



## spencertfulton (Feb 17, 2018)

They still catching any sheepies at Pickens? Call me crazy but I’m thinking about jumping into the madness.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Don't know...I RAN from there LOL !!!! Sheeps have gone from Navarre pier. Were in and out for a lil bit. Going out for some sun and chill Sunday and hitting the jetties again in pass at Pensacola and the rocks off Pickens "pier" (it's a big dock) . Looking for sheeps and spanish and maybe kings . We'll see....hth and I will report back on results from Sunday.


----------

